# ظهور السيدة العذراء في وضوح النهار بالوراق



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ظهور لام النور والسيد المسيح في وضوح النهار​ 
للمشاهدة​ 

[YOUTUBE]OgnXKIW743E[/YOUTUBE]​ 


ظهرت العذراء أول الصباح امس الاحد الموافق 20/12/2009
وفين ظهرت على أعلى المناره اللى قالوا المسيحيين مركبين عليها كشافات ليزر وظهرت اعلى الصليب , وركزوا شويه هتلاقو شعاع ضوء قوى طالع منها للسماء
يالا تلاقى جماعه نصارى راكبين على السحاب وبيرمو ليزر من هناك , ده أحنا واصلين قوى ,
فينك يا منى الشاذلى انت والجماعه اياهم علشان تردى على المشهد ده , 
طوباكى يا مريم يا ام النور​ 
طبعا التعليق ده مش ليا لكن هتشوفوه في اول الفيديو​ 
بركة صلوات ام النور تكون معانا كلنا
آمين​ 
معلش هسمح لنفسي اقول معاكم جزء من مديحها
انا بحبه جدا وبستناه بفروغ الصبر في التسبحة​ 

سباني حبك يا فخر الرتب
موسي رآكي يا مريم عجب من عجب
والقناديل فضة بتضوي والصلبان دهب
وده مدحي في البتول زاد قلبي فرح
واللي يمدحها علي طول علي طول قلبه ينشرح
يا قبة موسي يا مريم يا شورية هارون​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل يا مرمورة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر 
اكيد ده كذب والدليل انهم قطعوا النور عن المنطقة 
والنور فضل برضه
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااائع جداااااااا يا مرمورة و الدليل ان العدرا ظهرت انة جاءت على قناتى سى تى فى و أغابى و اعتراف كامل من الاباء 

الكاهنة و الاساقفة على تجلى و ظهور السيدة العذراء .

و دى بركات التى السماء تصدرها لينا فى كل حين . 

بركة و صلاة أمنا العدرا تكون معانا امين 

ميرسى مرمورة على تعبك ربنا يباركك يا حببتى .​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*سباني حبك يا فخر الرتب
موسي رآكي يا مريم عجب من عجب
والقناديل فضة بتضوي والصلبان دهب
وده مدحي في البتول زاد قلبي فرح
واللي يمدحها علي طول علي طول قلبه ينشرح
يا قبة موسي يا مريم يا شورية هارون*

*ما اعظمك يا مريم ايتها السيدة العذراء*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا هقولها تااااااااااانى 
من شك فيكى وافترى فله العقاب جهنم 

تسلم ايدك يا مرمورة على اخبارك 
وبطلى شقاوة وانزلى من على السحابة بالليزر بتاعك ههههههه
بركة ام النور تكون مع جميعنا امين​


----------



## tena_tntn (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوة قوى 
ده تاكيد ان مفيش ليزر ولا حاجه من الكلام ده 
شكرا ليكى*


----------



## طحبوش (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك


----------



## mansoursmansour (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رب المجد دعُى ابناً كقول يوحنا قبل ان يراه الكلمة الأزلية اتخد جسداً 

وحل فينا ورأيناه


----------



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا بركتك يا ام النور
صلى عنا واشفعى فينا امام عرش النعمه
يمكن كتر شك منى الشاذلى يخليها تامن فعلا
ربنا يهديها هى وكل اللى زيها

شكرا يا مرمورة ياقمر لاحلى خبر 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الله على جمالك يا امى
عشان يبطلوا يقولوا ليزر 
ادايها بتثبت تانى للى عقولهم وقلوبهم عميت
نوورى قلوبهم يا امى

ميرسى ليك كتييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

_*الله عليكى يا امى يا ام النور 

شفاعتك وبركاتك معانا​*_


----------



## tasoni queena (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على االفيديو يا مرمورا

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه وشفاعه أم النور معكم


شكرا جدا


----------



## marmora jesus (25 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> جميل يا مرمورة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر
> اكيد ده كذب والدليل انهم قطعوا النور عن المنطقة
> والنور فضل برضه
> ...


 

صدقيني مهما عمله مش هيمنعوا ظهورها
وكل ما يعندوا معانا العدرا هتقدر تصدهم
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> رااااااااائع جداااااااا يا مرمورة و الدليل ان العدرا ظهرت انة جاءت على قناتى سى تى فى و أغابى و اعتراف كامل من الاباء ​
> 
> الكاهنة و الاساقفة على تجلى و ظهور السيدة العذراء .​
> و دى بركات التى السماء تصدرها لينا فى كل حين . ​
> ...


 

اكيد طبعا ياحبيبتي مفيش شك انه ظهور حقيقي
امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*شيء عادي 

مش عجيبة ابداااااااااا

ظهور ام النور  شيء عادي اعتدنا

عله في كل اصقاع العالم

انما لو اعترفوا  انتهت ديانتهم..

شفاعتك يا ام النور

شكرا مرمورة









*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

العذراء قالوا عليها ليزر 
و الكتاب المقدس قالوا عليه محرف 
و لو قام أحد من الأموات لا يؤمنون .... عندهم موسى و الانبياء


----------



## عمادفايز (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يامرمورةعلى الفيديو الرائع وبركة الست العدرا تكون معاكى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​*


----------



## raffy (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا امى على ظهورك تانى وبدال ما بيشككوا فيكى يقدروا يامنوا المرة دى
والمرة دى مفيش حجة بقى


----------

